# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  εντολη 2 λεπτων να κλισει στιγμιαια ρελε

## teolan

γεια σε ολους ! και καλο φθινοπωρο !!
θελω να ρωτισω αν μπορω μια εντολη που εχω 6 volt και κραταει για 2 λεπτα απο μια πλακετα να μπορεσω να κανω ενα ρελε να κλεισει στιγιαια για ενα δευτερολεπτο και οχι ξανα, μεχρι να περασουν τα 2 λεπτα να σταματισει ι εντολη και να ξαναδωθουν στο ρελε ωστε να ξανακλισει στιγμιαια εκεινη τι στιγμη

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αν κατάλαβα
Η εντολή στο relay είναι για 2 λεπτά οπλισμού, εσύ θες για ένα δευτερόλεπτο….
1. επεμβαίνεις στο κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης…
2. πειραματίζεσαι με πυκνωτή εν σειρά στο relay
3. βάζεις πρόσθετο κύκλωμα

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

δηλαδή κάθε 2 λεπτά θέλεις να κλείνει το ρελέ για 1 δευτερολεπτο?

----------


## teolan

ναι, ετσι ακριβως , όποτε ενεργοποιουντε τα 6 βολτ κραατανε για 2 λεπτα,  για να καταλαβετε αν αυτη η εντολη ηταν στιγμιαια θα εκλεινε και στιγμιαια ο ρελες και ολα οκ, αλλα εγω δεν θελω να μενει κλειστος ο ρελε για 2 λεπτα, θελω για 1 δευτερολεπτο, μετα τα 2 λεπτα η εντλολη των 6 βολτ θα σταματησει, θα γινει μηδεν και ο ρελε να μην κανει τιποτε, να παρεμενει ανοιχτος, και ξανα μετα, οταν ενεργοποιηθουν τα 6 βολτ να κλεισει στιγμιαια ο ρελε. πλακετα χρονου δεν εχω, πλακετα χρονοδαικοπτη δεν εχω, αλλα κατι οσο πιο απλο γινεται θελω , σκεφτηκα μηπως γινεται με κανενα 74hc123 η με κανενα 555 η μηπως με κανενα διαφωρηστη ?? ιδεες δινω κ οπωσ το σκεφτομαι εγω

----------


## elektronio

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα ρολόι παρουσίας που έβγαζε έξοδο για να χτυπάει σειρήνα (Αρχή - διάλειμμα - τέλος ωραρίου). Το ρολόι έβγαζε έξοδο ρυθμιζόμενη με μίνιμουμ χρόνο 1 λεπτό, το οποίο όμως ήταν πολύ για την σειρήνα. Έβαλα ένα έτοιμο χρονικό του εμπορίου 0-1 min να παίρνει εντολή από το ρολόι και την σειρήνα να παίρνει από το χρονικό για 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα.
Επειδή έχεις χαμηλή τάση για να δουλέψει το χρονικό, 6V δεν νομίζω να έχει έτοιμα για αυτή την τάση, καλύτερα να κατασκευάσεις ένα με το 555.

----------


## cosecon

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multifunct...item462714d2b6
νομίζω θες το 2ο mode.

----------


## teolan

λες μηπως με απλο χρονοδιακοπτη να μπορω να ρυθμισω 1 δευτερολεπτο στο ρελε??
αλλα με εισοδο 2 λεπτων

----------


## nikknikk4

> ναι, ετσι ακριβως , όποτε ενεργοποιουντε τα 6 βολτ κραατανε για 2 λεπτα,  για να καταλαβετε αν αυτη η εντολη ηταν στιγμιαια θα εκλεινε και στιγμιαια ο ρελες και ολα οκ, αλλα εγω δεν θελω να μενει κλειστος ο ρελε για 2 λεπτα, θελω για 1 δευτερολεπτο, μετα τα 2 λεπτα η εντλολη των 6 βολτ θα σταματησει, θα γινει μηδεν και ο ρελε να μην κανει τιποτε, να παρεμενει ανοιχτος, και ξανα μετα, οταν ενεργοποιηθουν τα 6 βολτ να κλεισει στιγμιαια ο ρελε. πλακετα χρονου δεν εχω, πλακετα χρονοδαικοπτη δεν εχω, αλλα κατι οσο πιο απλο γινεται θελω , σκεφτηκα μηπως γινεται με κανενα 74hc123 η με κανενα 555 η μηπως με κανενα διαφωρηστη ?? ιδεες δινω κ οπωσ το σκεφτομαι εγω



νομίζω οτι εχεις πάρει απάντηση σε αλλο θέμα που εχεις ανοίξει 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75253

η δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ? :Confused1:

----------


## kotsos___

re.jpg κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## teolan

ναι Νικο εχεις δικαιο, μπορει να κανει, δεν το θυμομουν αυτο το θεμα, θα το δοκιμασω στη πραξη και θα δω πως παει, αλλα αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι αν μπορω να κατεβασω το χρονο σε 1 δευτερολεπτο .
Κωστα τι ειναι αυτο που σχεδιασες? ειναι δοκιμασμενο? και οι τιμες των υλικων ? ειναι κοικλωμα LC ? κ πως θα δουλεψει αν εχω συνεχομενη ταση 2 λεπτων?

----------


## pt3

Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλα επειδη σκεφτόμουν κατι αναλόγο σήμερα ρίχνω μια ιδέα :
Το σήμα που έχεις μέσω μιας κλειστης επαφής ενος ρελε Κ πάει στο χρονοδιακόπτη και στη συνέχεια  στο πηνίο του ρελε Κ. Ετσι αμέσως μόλις έχει σήμα ενεργοποιείται ο χρονοδιακόπτης στιγμιαία,  και η επαφή ανοίγει οπότε δεν παίρνει σημα πλεον. Μολις το σήμα χαθει η επαφή του ρελε Κ θα ξανακλείσει κλπ.

----------


## kotsos___

Ανάλογα τι ρελε είναι και άρα τι φετ θα βάλεις..
Θα πρέπει να παίξεις βέβαια με τις τιμές για να το βρείς ακριβώς..

----------

